
Instagram app login down? - cheeyoonlee
Just went on IG to find that I got logged out with the error &quot;You&#x27;ve been logged out of cheeyoon. This account owner may have changed the password.&quot;<p>I thought my account was compromised but I received texts from other friends saying the same thing happened to them (on iOS).<p>Third attempt at logging back in, received error &quot;The operation couldn&#x27;t be completed. (IGFoundationNetworkingErrorDomain error -1011.)<p>I can log in and access my account on desktop, just not my iPhone. And only some accounts seem to be affected, as I am able to access my company&#x27;s.<p>Couldn&#x27;t find any report as of writing this post. Anyone have details?
======
andyhart
Same! I also panicked haha!

